# Dennis Rodman Coming to West Point



## Marauder06 (Feb 25, 2017)

Totally going to this.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 25, 2017)

That is awesome.  I laughed when I saw the time, (12:50-1345). After introductions and closing, there will be about 30 minutes of content. Seems about right for Rodman.


----------



## AWP (Feb 25, 2017)

I'd go just to see that neck beard in action.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 25, 2017)

Whatever you do, don't ask him to play his tuba.

.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 25, 2017)

Hope they are not getting paid.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 25, 2017)

I imagine they are.  They're private citizens and time is money.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 25, 2017)

This could actually be really interesting.  I'm sure it would be incredibly tough to get him, but I'd wager that former president Bill Clinton would have a lot to add on this subject as well.  After all, he was instrumental in the process to get Laura Ling released from NK in 2009.


----------



## AWP (Feb 25, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Whatever you do,



Slow morning in FL? A+ for finding that photo, WTF++++ for looking for it in the first place. Your anti-Nickelshit platform is why you aren't already banned.


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 25, 2017)

AWP said:


> Slow morning in FL? A+ for finding that photo, WTF++++ for looking for it in the first place. Your anti-Nickelshit platform is why you aren't already banned.



I'll go ahead and disagree - see the poster and go "Dennis Rodman and WHO?" and start up the Google machine...  (the first result is his Columbia faculty page, which has that photo on it)  Makes sense to me.

I'm kind of curious to see what direction something like this would go, and what Dennis Rodman's approach to diplomacy is.  While there's a very strong inclination on my part to dismiss him, his success makes me curious if Rodman's smarter than he looks or if strange thinking brought him to something previously not considered... or if it was just unbelievable luck.  Should be interesting.


----------



## AWP (Feb 25, 2017)

Totentanz said:


> the first result is...



...a Goddamn neck beard.

Fail.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 25, 2017)

That guy's Abe Lincoln cosplay, while admirable, fails in so many ways.


----------



## CQB (Feb 25, 2017)

One of my favourites...next to Drop Kick Me Jesus Through The Goalposts of Life.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 25, 2017)

I think it would be interesting. He's had more access to DPRK than the US openly has had recently so his experiences would at least be anecdotally interesting.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 26, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> I think it would be interesting. He's had more access to DPRK than the US openly has had recently so his experiences would at least be anecdotally interesting.



That's exactly why he's getting invited.  I served two tours in the Republic of Korea, in close proximity to the border.  I would have loved to go visit the DPRK, but we're not allowed in the north.  Modern warfare incorporates a lot of non-state actors, and I think the Modern Warfare Institute is smart to bring these types of "influencers" to West Point.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 27, 2017)

AWP said:


> Slow morning in FL? A+ for finding that photo, WTF++++ for looking for it in the first place. Your anti-Nickelshit platform is why you aren't already banned.




It took me 6 seconds to find the tuba picture. 10 more seconds I woulda had it autographed and framed. Yeah, my Google-fu _*is*_ that strong.


----------

